# Gym Routine Ideas?



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Now that school is finally over I want to start hitting the gym again! Typically I try to do 45-60 mins of cardio then weight training at my disgression. What's your routine like? Anything you target specifically to improve your riding? Anything else helpful you want to throw in there feel free!! 

Thank ya! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palominogal (Feb 6, 2014)

I try and switch it up!

I'll run for 20 minutes, elliptical for 20 minutes, I'll do squats with weights, rows, lunges with weights, etc.

I just mix and match the order!


----------



## hornedfrog89 (Feb 17, 2014)

My riding has greatly improved since I began serious heavy weight lifting. Check out the book New Rules of Weight LIfting for Women. The workouts are pretty quick and while it's longer than your summer break, it'll be a great way to to learn about lifting and its benefits.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

look up metabolic conditioning workouts for women. Fun and you can change it up every workout. They are great for improving core strength.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I used to do bike for 15 min as warmup. My workouts were 5 days weekly, as muscles do need a break so if I missed a day, I made sure not to miss two in a row. After warmup I'd work on either upper or lower half using weights, then switch it up the next day. Apparently we get max benefit between 20 and 40 min. when building strength.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

20-40 min of strength building?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Indiana2 (Mar 30, 2014)

SlideStop said:


> 20-40 min of strength building?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They say that heel raises and adductor (thigh exercises) are really good for riding


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

I do 15 mins of walking/running at 5km/hr and 9km/hr. I'm not quite confident enough to go any faster on the treadmill as I'm always so scared of falling off backwards. 

Then I get on the leg press machine and do 2 lots of 24 at 60kg. Then 24 leg raises on the floor per leg. 24 back twists with a 5kg medicine ball. A whole bunch arm/upper back exercises with 6kg weights. Then I do a balance walk from one side of the gym to the other. 

Finally it's back on the treadmill for some more of the same, except I only go for 12 minutes and 3 minutes using the treadmill's automatic cool down.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

If you are looking for things to help with your riding, standing on a bosch ball while doing leg or arm workouts is a GREAT way to build your *core strength *and your *balance *.... both very important for riding. (And a lot harder than it looks!!)


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Oooohhhh that looks like fun!! 

I have the say... The toughest routine is just going! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

SlideStop said:


> I have the say... The toughest routine is just going! :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ugh I feel ya! For awhile I was going to the gym AND riding 4-5 days a week, but then things came up, moving, little brother's graduation events, etc. I keep making excuses and then getting frustrated at my lack of upper body strength when I'm taking aerial classes. It's my own dang fault!


----------

